# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  Про Это в цифрах

## Irina

_Казалось бы, за то время, которое прошло от начала сексуальной революции, любопытные социологи, сексологи и психологи просчитали уже все – от высоты точки G до пресловутых 16 сантиметров. Но мы обнаружили еще одно секс-исследование, проведенное европейскими учеными. Хотите – верьте, хотите – проверьте!_




*УДОВОЛЬСТВИЕ* – с этим словом ассоциируется секс у большинства опрошенных пар – 57 процентов. В то же время для 18 процентов мужчин и 39 женщин секс отождествляется с удовольствием партнера. А вот для 17 процентов пар только с зачатием ребенка...


*"МУЖЧИНА СВЕРХУ"* – такую позу предпочитают 55 процентов опрошенных мужчин, а 29-ти нравится, когда сверху женщина. Прекрасная половина человечества не противоречит сильному полу, но при этом с меньшим энтузиазмом смотрит на всевозможные эксперименты в сексе.

*
ОРАЛЬНЫЕ ЛАСКИ* – мечта любого мужчины. Увы, женатым в этом плане везет меньше: только треть жен регулярно доставляют своим избранникам такое наслаждение, 18 процентов считают его "грязным", остальные балуют своих супругов "по праздникам". Шестьдесят четыре процента мужчин стоически принимают такую несправедливость и завидуют холостякам, имеющим гораздо больше возможностей получать заветное удовольствие.


*ДЕСЯТЬ МИНУТ* – именно столько времени большинство пар уделяют прелюдии секса. Еще 30 процентов опрошенных признались, что практически не занимаются предварительными ласками, а 24 считают, что для прелюдии нет временных ограничений – она должна длиться столько, сколько требуется, чтобы завести партнера.


*ПОЦЕЛУИ* – вот главный "элемент" вступления. В этом признались 69 процентов опрошенных мужчин и женщин. Второе место в рейтинге ласк и возбуждения разделяют массаж и эротическое раздевание одного из партнеров: с них начинают занятия любовью 42 процента пар. При этом большинство мужчин отметили, что обожают наблюдать за обнаженными партнершами: для 40 процентов представителей сильного пола женское тело – лучший афродизиак. Дамы, кстати, вдвое меньше возбуждаются от созерцания наготы своих половин.


*ЧЕТВЕРТЬ ЧАСА* – среднестатистическая длительность полового акта. Во всяком случае, 57 процентов пар назвали именно такое время, с небольшим примечанием: "в основном, хотя бывает и 30 минут, и час". Двадцать три процента мужчин возомнили себя секс-гигантами и заявили, что их половой акт длится полтора часа – "не меньше!", еще 13 процентов скромно отметили: "до тех пор, пока партнерша не получит удовольствие". Женщины, со свойственным им милосердием, "досчитали" от силы до 20 минут.


*ТОЛЬКО В ПОСТЕЛИ* занимаются сексом 80 процентов пар. "Скучно!" – сказали на это остальные 20 и разнообразили свою интимную жизнь ванной (8 , кухней (6 , автомобилем (4  и другими интересными местами (2 . Стоит отметить, что секс в своей постели больше приедается мужчинам, нежели женщинам. Сорок пять процентов мечтают сменить обстановку, но так и не решаются сказать об этом женам.


*ПРЕЗЕРВАТИВ* – самый популярный способ контрацепции. По крайней мере, его регулярно используют 45 процентов опрошенных мужчин и 27 – женщин. Тридцать девять процентов пар признались, что вообще не пользуются контрацептивами, 5 – применяют методику прерванного акта. И это не считая тех 13 процентов женщин, которые отдают предпочтение оральным контрацептивам.


*ЖЕНЩИНА* "назначена" ответственной за предохранение и планирование семьи у 21 процента опрошенных пар. Двенадцать процентов жен возлагают эту миссию исключительно на своих мужей. В остальных семьях супруги (а это около 66  заботятся о контрацепции на равных: в первую очередь, чтобы отложить рождение детей (79 % респондентов), и только во вторую – ради профилактики венерических заболеваний.


*ТРИДЦАТЬ ДВА ПРОЦЕНТА МУЖЧИН* не планировали появления своего первого ребенка. Для 42 процентов женщин, надо сказать, беременность тоже стала большой неожиданностью. Если обобщить, то 37 процентов пар были совершенно не готовы стать родителями. Радует, что 63 – все-таки сознательно планировали зачатие.


*ПЯТЬДЕСЯТ СЕМЬ ПРОЦЕНТОВ ЖЕНЩИН* после рождения ребенка стали меньше заниматься сексом. Снижение их сексуальной активности весьма огорчает мужчин: 62 процента интервьюеров поделились, что очень скучают по настоящей женской страсти, которой явно поубавилось с прибавлением в семье.


*СЕКС-ИГРУШКИ* используют только 11 процентов пар. Двойственное отношение к подобной стимуляции партнера выразили 85 процентов женщин и 78 – мужчин: они считают все эти "бабочки", вибраторы, насадки и гели едва ли не символами разврата. Но честно признались, что при возможности рассматривают секс-игрушки с интересом. Так, на всякий случай.


*СЕКС ПО ТЕЛЕФОНУ ИЛИ ПО ИНТЕРНЕТУ* практиковали 30 процентов мужчин. Женщины предпочитают "любовь в реале" – 86 процентов опрошенных против виртуальных развлечений.


*ОТ 2 ДО 6 РАЗ ЗА НОЧЬ* занимаются сексом молодожены. Почти 12 процентов пар придерживаются этих "показателей" в течение первых лет брака. А потом... Пятьдесят два процента мужчин утверждают, что ведут сексуальную жизнь трижды в неделю, но только 27 процентов женщин подтверждают их слова, заверяя, что чаще всего секс между ними случается раз в неделю. И это можно считать большим везением, ведь у 10 процентов пар и того реже – раз в месяц!


*БЫВШИЙ ДРУГ ИЛИ ПОДРУГА* – вот с кем, согласно опросу, впервые изменяют. Во всяком случае, 35 процентов мужчин и 28 женщин признались, что первый "поход налево" произошел именно с "бывшими". Двадцать три процента опрошенных изменили с коллегой, у 14 – это был случайный, разовый, секс, 11 процентов изменили с другом или подругой своего супруга.

*
"СЕКС С МУЖЕМ СКУЧЕН!"* – говорят 39 процентов жен, особенно в возрасте от 31 до 40 лет. Однако при этом, отмечают, что интим не так уж для них важен. В ответ 58 процентов мужчин заявили, что в их представлении о счастливой семейной жизни секс занимает одно из главенствующих мест, но, увы, он давно превратился в банальный "супружеский долг". Может, поэтому их начинает тянуть налево?


*СЕМЬДЕСЯТ ШЕСТЬ ПРОЦЕНТОВ МУЖЧИН* считают, что имеют право заниматься сексом с женой в любое время, когда им этого захочется, а 42 процента женщин признались, что очень часто мужья принуждали их к интиму.


*РОМАНТИКА И УИК-ЭНД НА ДВОИХ* – самые популярные способы оживить свою сексуальную жизнь. К нему прибегают 68 процентов семейных пар. Двадцать восемь – стимулируют интим откровенными разговорами о своих фантазиях, а 14 процентов очень заводит совместное с супругом занятие: отдых, купание, поход в гости или просмотр эротического фильма.


*ДВА ПРОЦЕНТА ИНТЕРВЬЮИРОВАННЫХ* ответили, что секс для них совершенно не важен. Какое счастье, что для 98 процентов занятия любовью – именно любовью – неотъемлемая часть жизни!

----------

